
It's time software engineers go pro bono - alexlittaua
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/its-time-software-engineers-go-pro-bono-steven-alex-littaua/
======
memexy
The title makes it sound worse than it actually is because the actual article
makes really good points. It's unfortunate the title is the way it is.

Here's an excerpt

> To those in the industry, helping nonprofits does not require you to
> sacrifice the food you put on your table. We all need to eat and pay bills.
> But during the periods you can volunteer, see if there are solutions you
> could provide for nonprofits a few hours at a time. If you are in college,
> use pro bono projects as a way to improve your skills and do good at the
> same time. It beats putting the same class project on your resume that
> everyone else did.

I think a better title would have been "Helping non-profits and volunteering
as a software engineer" or something along those lines instead of the more
click-baity and imperative phrasing.

Also, a note to the author, consider a more positive phrasing for the tagline

> Technology should benefit us all, not just those who can afford it. We can't
> empower change in society without providing the changemakers in nonprofit
> the tools to succeed. #nonprofit #npo #hackforgood #probono #software
> #softwareengineer #socialgood

E.g.

> Technology [can] benefit us all, not just those who can afford it. We [can]
> [enable] change in society [by] [empowering] the people in nonprofit
> [organizations] [with the technological tools they need] to succeed.

------
vinlock
Awesome article. It's very thought provoking.

------
bajcmartinez
kind of like when they do open source projects?....

~~~
uselesstech
Can you please read the post before commenting, it literally mentions open
source

